# Help Required : Cruze Auto Gear Knob Removal



## Jedcoyxiicut (Aug 15, 2011)

Need some help here if any of you removed the gear knob of your Chevrolet cruze? I bought this OEM leather gear knob and would like to replace it but my Chevy Service Centre has no clue how to replace it as none of them have ever dismantled the Auto Gear Lever. Appreciate if any of you can be of any assistance.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Found an ebay posting which may help. 

It has images on how to replace the top part of the shift gear knob. 

http://masque.co.kr/update/ebay/Crystal_Cruze_AutoLeatherGearKnob.jpg


----------



## Jedcoyxiicut (Aug 15, 2011)

Actually am not replacing the top section. I am actually replacing the entire gear module as shown in the picture.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

OK. I just thought you might get an idea how to pop the top part off and figure out the rest, thats why I posted the above image. 

I remember reading somewhere [might be in this forum, not really sure] about a thread on how he/she replaced the shift gear knob on his/her Cruze. I think he needed to remove the top part as what is shown in the image I posted.


----------



## Jedcoyxiicut (Aug 15, 2011)

I see, will try and remove the top side and go from there. The original knob on the car top part is easy to remove... only problem is the new one... I tried and tried but it is so hard to remove the top end....:sad010:


----------



## Jedcoyxiicut (Aug 15, 2011)

Well to update tried and epic failure. No one here ever replaced the auto gear knob on their cruze?


----------



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

I have the dealer replacing my knob under warranty because the top trim pops off, I work at the dealer, so I will watch the tech remove it so I can help you out. The knob should be in by Friday. Also gonna just replace with the momo auto knob, so I'll post pictures when I install it.


----------



## Jedcoyxiicut (Aug 15, 2011)

Omg you are a life saver.... Nobody in my area including people who specializes in Chevys know how to remove the thing... Is yours an automatic one as well as I do know the removal process for the manual is different. If you do manage to get your auto knob replace, could you please take alot of pictures or better still take a video of the removal and installation process and upload to youtube. Think you will be the first person to replace it as I have searched the web and no one could provide me an answer how it is removed and installed.


----------



## Jedcoyxiicut (Aug 15, 2011)

I Finally found the video on how to remove it. Took a while but got it. Here it is guys...

Shifter Install - YouTube


----------



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

After watching the video the removal is simple. I figured it would be like most auto knobs that you have to drop the chrome ring at the bottom and remove a set screw or a clip.


----------



## Jedcoyxiicut (Aug 15, 2011)

Mcgin014 said:


> After watching the video the removal is simple. I figured it would be like most auto knobs that you have to drop the chrome ring at the bottom and remove a set screw or a clip.


Mcgin were you able to replace yours? Even with the video, I tried to get my specialist to remove it but no matter what it still would not pull up as shown on the video. Ended up finally giving up. So back to the drawing board again.


----------



## Pearljammer (Dec 13, 2012)

Just rented this vehicle and when I put it in drive (it's an automatic), the button under the knob pinched my hand and finger. Def a pinch point...does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## liljayyiz (Mar 14, 2013)

I ended up taking my plastic trim off and prying it upwards with a claw hammer. Got the job done, and didn't break anything. Just be aware of how much force you're using and if you think you're gonna break some of the plastic, don't push it. I couldn't pull mine off by hand though.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Here's what the service manual states:
Transmission Control Lever Knob
*Procedure*

Pull the knob with both hands upward with a twisting motion of max. 1– 2 degress to release from the transmission control lever.
Remove transmission control lever knob from the transmission control.
*Note: *Considerable effort may be necessary to release the knob from the control lever.


----------



## jrdavid (Feb 6, 2016)

I had a 2012 chevy cruze automatic. You need to pull straight up. Mine was really hard but it came off. Push the new knob on. Now you will need to push down in order to shift unless you are using a new one with a push button.


----------

